# eGo One Gurgling. Should I upgrade?



## n00b13 (9/11/15)

Hi Guys. Sorry for the long thread, but I have more questions than answers, and it is difficult to put it into meaningful context.

I am still struggling to get off the stinkies as I am hitting one problem after the other. I am not trying to force it, but rather ease over into vaping, but it is difficult when the gear just doesn't perform as expected.

I am experiencing some issues with my eGo One gurgling badly. It seems to get worse when it has been standing for a while, especially overnight. A new coil is fine for a day then it starts gurgling and spitting juice. I have tried the most common suggestions, like tightening, not over-priming, closing airflow, softer drags etc... I am using the normal 1 Ohm coils, 0.5 is not enjoyable for me.

It looks like some juices might be causing this (70/30 mix), but I do not yet have enough evidence to fully support this yet. But I am running through coils again like in the Twisp Edge days.

I have an eGo mini on order from Fasttech, and considered buying another tank for the eGo One XL so I can easily swop flavours etc. I am now having second thoughts.

I also considered getting a Subtank Nano to use with the eGo battery, since they come highly recommended around here, but it seems a lot of people are complaining about gurgling on the Subtanks too. And then I read some threads about the quality of coils too, so I honestly do not know what to do anymore.

I prefer the cigg-a-likes to the 'square tanks'. The nano starter kit with a battery and pack of coils will set me back another R1500 which I do not have, and I have no idea whether this will 'work' for me.

If I could 'create' my own device I would want the following from it

Compact and easy to fit in pocket without bulging.
Pick up and go device
Easier to fill than eGo (gap is just too small)
Decent flavour and cloud
Does not spit in my mouth.

I do not care much for sub-ohming, as I do not like the hot vape.


I would really appreciate some help and input on this, as I am getting really frustrated with this whole vaping thing. I cannot keep spending money on gear, especially not knowing it I will get luck from it.

It seems people are generally happier with RBA, but the Nano does not come with an RBA kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (9/11/15)

Pm sent

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ElGuapoSupremo (9/11/15)

Try the rebuildable coils (CLR). I find a 2.5mm inner diameter, 30gauge kanthal 4 wraps (spaced) comes to about 1.3ohm. But give it just enough wick to have a little resistance when pulled. The problem with the Ego one coils, if there isnt enough wick, it floods. And the absolute deal breaker: it leaks if the there is less than 1/5th juice left. I exclusively use the Ego One nowadays, with these guidelines I have zero hassles, and gives me fantastic flavour for MTL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n00b13 (9/11/15)

ElGuapoSupremo said:


> Try the rebuildable coils (CLR). I find a 2.5mm inner diameter, 30gauge kanthal 4 wraps (spaced) comes to about 1.3ohm. But give it just enough wick to have a little resistance when pulled. The problem with the Ego one coils, if there isnt enough wick, it floods. And the absolute deal breaker: it leaks if the there is less than 1/5th juice left. I exclusively use the Ego One nowadays, with these guidelines I have zero hassles, and gives me fantastic flavour for MTL


I have a five pack CLR en route from fasttech, heaven knows how long it will take. @shaunaddan offered me a 1ohm CLR, but might buy one tomorrow. Just waiting on stock confirmation from vendor. 
I've wasted a lot of juice due to flooding. 

I'm still considering the nano tank, as ego is quite tricky to fill 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (10/11/15)

Hi @n00b13 , i dont have experience with the Ego One, but just a message to say "hang in there"
You doing very well discovering the vaping and not forcing it
You will find something that works well for you
Be open to try different things

Are you more a mouth to lung vaper or a lung hit style?
What do you prefer?

And if you are free on the 28th Nov, try come to the vape meet, i am sure there will be plenty of folk that can help you out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n00b13 (10/11/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @n00b13 , i dont have experience with the Ego One, but just a message to say "hang in there"
> You doing very well discovering the vaping and not forcing it
> You will find something that works well for you
> Be open to try different things
> ...



Thank you @Silver. 
I prefer MTL, but I'm sure with the right setup lung hits could work too.

I try to be open to experimentation as time and budget allows. Just don't want to end up spending 2K on kit and still not be satisfied. And by the look of things, 2k is not a lot in he vaping world. 

Sadly I have my end-year function on the 28th, so will have to try and make the next meet. 

Thank you for the encouragement. Still trying to hang in there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (10/11/15)

n00b13 said:


> Thank you @Silver.
> I prefer MTL, but I'm sure with the right setup lung hits could work too.
> 
> I try to be open to experimentation as time and budget allows. Just don't want to end up spending 2K on kit and still not be satisfied. And by the look of things, 2k is not a lot in he vaping world.
> ...



Ah, pity about the clash on the 28th
If you like mouth to lung, i get great mouth to lung satisfaction on the Nautilus Mini and the humble yet 'mighty' Evod1. They dont go through loads of juice either, so fairly economical. With the right strength juices i have and still continue to have great vapes on them


----------



## n00b13 (10/11/15)

Silver said:


> Ah, pity about the clash on the 28th
> If you like mouth to lung, i get great mouth to lung satisfaction on the Nautilus Mini and the humble yet 'mighty' Evod1. They dont go through loads of juice either, so fairly economical. With the right strength juices i have and still continue to have great vapes on them



Economy is good! If I may ask, why Evod1 and not Evod2? Actually considered Evod2 before getting Ego. I need at least another tank, second device would be better. 

I don't know why but the nautilus is one ugly device. I have avoided it purely based on aesthetics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n00b13 (10/11/15)

Thanks to @shaunnadan and @ElGuapoSupremo for both offering a CLR coil, and also more than willing to meet me close to home and show the basics of rewicking and/or coil building
Vapoholics also recommended CLR but only had 0,5 in stock. Seems to be common consensus.
Managed to get 2x 1Ohm from Eciggies today, and will give one a bash later.
Will have enough time to learn rewicking. 5 more on the way with an eGo one Mini from fasttech too. Just hope they get here quickly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/11/15)

n00b13 said:


> Economy is good! If I may ask, why Evod1 and not Evod2? Actually considered Evod2 before getting Ego. I need at least another tank, second device would be better.
> 
> I don't know why but the nautilus is one ugly device. I have avoided it purely based on aesthetics
> 
> ...



Hi @n00b13

If memory serves, the Evod2 is a dual coil device. I havent tried it but will explain why i like the Evod1. 

There is something quite special i get out of the flavour from the Evod1. Especially with the fruits and the fruity menthols. I also like the tight draw. (Not everyone does, most feel its way too tight, but I like it - enhances the flavour a bit)

Its either because the tank is plastic or because of the shape of the driptip. There are some experienced vapers in CT that will back me up on this. Its also a durable little thing. And at the price (R80) its almost a non issue if it were to break. I got one nearly 18 months ago which is still in service today without a hitch. Its my forst thing in the morning vape but sometimes goes out with me when I am nervous I may lose it. I get about 20-25 ml of juice per coil. Its no massive vape compared to the big guns available now - but for peaceful mouth to lung its great. And with 18mg juice it delivers quite nicely. Just a warning, dont put in any juice that cracks tanks because its mot a glass tank.

Onto the Nautilus Mini - i agree, its not a pretty tank. But its also dependable. It has adjustable airflow and the coil produces a lovely flavour on many different juices. You can vape it at about 10 watts and can do a mouth to lung (i prefer the 2nd smallest setting) or a restricted lung hit (when wide open)

I like the Nautilus mini for its simplicity and economy. It has richer flavour than the Evod1 for most juices and its quite a durable tank. The glass can break however, but you do get the metal covers for them. Its a great low power mouth to lunger and has been used by many.

Just a note - these above two tanks are way overshadowed by the awesome powerful lung hitting tanks available today - but I still think there is a place (at least for me there is) for a dependable mouth to lung tooter in ones arsenal. There are many times when I dont want to blow massive clouds and just need a good dependable "maintenance vape" or when I am out and want to be discreet

Hope it goes well for you and let us know what you go for and how it goes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n00b13 (10/11/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @n00b13
> 
> If memory serves, the Evod2 is a dual coil device. I havent tried it but will explain why i like the Evod1.
> 
> ...



Correct re dual coil on EVOD2. And it seems that I can pick up an EVOD1 for MUCH cheaper (fro mas little as R200), so definitely an option. I also prefer a tight draw, which I got from the Twisp Edge.

How will I know if the juice I use cracks tanks? Trial and error?

One other gripe that I do have with the eGo is how difficult it is to fill. I bought some blunt tip needles today as well, but sometimes you really just want to fill and go. How easy are these tanks to fill?


----------



## Silver (10/11/15)

n00b13 said:


> Correct re dual coil on EVOD2. And it seems that I can pick up an EVOD1 for MUCH cheaper (fro mas little as R200), so definitely an option. I also prefer a tight draw, which I got from the Twisp Edge.
> 
> How will I know if the juice I use cracks tanks? Trial and error?
> 
> One other gripe that I do have with the eGo is how difficult it is to fill. I bought some blunt tip needles today as well, but sometimes you really just want to fill and go. How easy are these tanks to fill?



Evod1 is only R80. (eciggies and Vapour Mountain)
Easy to fill. I use the normal nozzles on the bottles from Vapour Mountain. Easy
As for tank cracking juices, there are some juices which are known tank crackers
Some of the citrus flavours can be culprits. Just do a search here or check on Google for known tank cracker flavour profiles...

Best to check with the juice seller.
But most tanks these days are glass, so its probably less of a problem these days... So i dont see much talk about this issue these days...

Just FYI, i am using VM Strawberry and Berry Blaze with added VM menthol concentrate in my Evod1 and no problems...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n00b13 (10/11/15)

Silver said:


> Evod1 is only R80. (eciggies and Vapour Mountain)



I was looking at blister pack kits. R80 a steal though. But threading does not look the same as eGo. Or are the images deceiving me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (10/11/15)

n00b13 said:


> I was looking at blister pack kits. R80 a steal though. But threading does not look the same as eGo. Or are the images deceiving me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The ones i got from eCiggies and Vapour Mountain are the original Kangertech ones. Dont know which ones you are looking at. It has Ego threading so if you want to connect it to a 510 threaded mod then you need a 510 to ego adaptor. They are quite cheap i think about R30 or so. I think eciggies/VM has those too


----------



## n00b13 (10/11/15)

Ok, starting to look like clones now
http://egoii.co.za/product-category/starter-kit/evod-blister-kit/

Will check out recommended retailers now



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (10/11/15)

n00b13 said:


> Ok, starting to look like clones now
> http://egoii.co.za/product-category/starter-kit/evod-blister-kit/
> 
> Will check out recommended retailers now
> ...



Heres the link
http://eciggies.co.za/Single-Coil-Clearomizers/EVOD_Clearomiser
They come in several colours. Get a different colour for each flavour


----------



## Silver (10/11/15)

Here the link on Vapour Mountain
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/evod-clearomizers/
You can then also get some great VM juices as well


----------



## n00b13 (10/11/15)

Silver said:


> Heres the link
> http://eciggies.co.za/Single-Coil-Clearomizers/EVOD_Clearomiser
> They come in several colours. Get a different colour for each flavour


Thanks, was just looking at them on VM. Decisions decisions... Wife might just kill me in my sleep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper (11/11/15)

I have to agree. I had a Twisp Aero, and loved it. The gurgling happened to me as well, and that is usually when the coil needs replacement. I found the 1Ohm coil to be just right on 12mg Nic. 

And yes, buy yourself a rebuild able coil, their like only R80 and really worth it! 
http://vaporize.co.za/shop/joyetech-ego-one-clr-coil-0-5ohm/



Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## n00b13 (11/11/15)

Day one went much better with CLR. 
It still gets a little moist but noting as bad as the previous 3 normal coils, and it does not gurgle. I'm sure it will be better if I make the juice hole a little smaller by tightening the top part.
It does however pop with almost every puff. Not nearly as bad as the 0.5 Ohm coils, but still present. Almost like a drop of juice exploding. 

And I used about 40% less juice than with the other coils which is really good


----------



## n00b13 (11/11/15)

Casper said:


> I have to agree. I had a Twisp Aero, and loved it. The gurgling happened to me as well, and that is usually when the coil needs replacement. I found the 1Ohm coil to be just right on 12mg Nic.
> 
> And yes, buy yourself a rebuild able coil, their like only R80 and really worth it!
> http://vaporize.co.za/shop/joyetech-ego-one-clr-coil-0-5ohm/
> ...


There are at least 3 vendors selling them at R50. Paid R125 for a 5 pack from fasttech, but ETA is unknown

I'm using 3/6mg nic currently, down from 18mg in Twisp Edge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n00b13 (14/11/15)

Ok, I think my strategy needs to change here. 

Went to Vapoholics to get some juice today. 
Unfortunately I couldn't sample juice, as some idiots literally go 'sample' as a team of 20 and kill a bottle of juice in store. And buy nothing. Can't blame the store owner here.

Anyway, long story short, another customer offered to sample on his monster mega brick (well, that's what it looked like compared to my eGo One, have no clue what device it was). Crusty custard tasted like heaven in my mouth and I bought a bottle. 
If you were that customer, I think I got so caught up in chatting I never really said thanks, so thank you Mr Megamod!

Problem is, it's not that nice in the eGo... 
Did lung hit on 3mg, whereas I'm using 6mg MTL on the eGo. Could that be the reason or do I now really 'need' a proper mod to really experience the juice as it was intended to be? Feels like I'm staring all over again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (14/11/15)

n00b13 said:


> Ok, I think my strategy needs to change here.
> 
> Went to Vapoholics to get some juice today.
> Unfortunately I couldn't sample juice, as some idiots literally go 'sample' as a team of 20 and kill a bottle of juice in store. And buy nothing. Can't blame the store owner here.
> ...


i think an upgrade may be in order subox mini or something in that line not sure what better than that in that price range there are some cool stuff out there now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n00b13 (14/11/15)

Eequinox said:


> i think an upgrade may be in order subox mini or something in that line not sure what better than that in that price range there are some cool stuff out there now


On my consideration list at the moment:

Subox nano/mini
iStick 30 (saw one today, nice and compact)
Evic VT Mini

Evic seems to be an eGo Mega tank on a proper mod. 
Pro: I can use my ego coils. 
Con: It's probably not going to do a massive difference in flavour.
I've tried 0,5ohm in ego and vape is too warm for my liking. Don't know if proper mod will make a difference here. 

IStick seems the most compact. Don't know which tank I'll use on it though. 
Pro: Really sleek and compact
Con: Non removable battery

Subox: small price diff between mini and nano. I've been looking at these devices more and more. Also read quite a lot of negative tthings (leaking, OCC cool issues). I know this might not be the case for everyone and other devices may give more issues. Guess I've just read up a lot more on these
Would anyone specifically recommend mini or nano for any reason?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (14/11/15)

n00b13 said:


> On my consideration list at the moment:
> 
> Subox nano/mini
> iStick 30 (saw one today, nice and compact)
> ...


the shop[ coils yeah suck on the subox but no issues on the rba or the tank flavor and vapor pretty good well worth a go istic not sure about if you after flavor as such but i'm sure there are others that can advise on that i use the Sapor dripper on my subox and it rules !! i also save a ton of money making my own coils as well


----------



## Wyvern (14/11/15)

My two cents is:
1. I started with the istick mini 10w. It's now not even a month later and I upgraded to the evic vtc mini. I still use my istick with the nautilus tanks for when I want less power. I don't like very hot vapes. The evic mini is awesome. Especially in temp mode - smoother vape for me that is cooler than the power modes. 

2. My brother has both the subox mini and the evic mini, Evic is being used much more. The subox for me was just to hot. I still have to get used to the heat. 

I also replaced my ni coils quick since I have a weird reaction to the ni. I also replaced the ego tank with a subtank as well as a billow. Will learn to coil next week. 

I am still learning to take long inhales with the vape. I find most get to hot for me and causes me to cough. But smaller inhales and I am fine. 

Overall it's a personal choice. The evic is gonna be my main mod for a long time. With my istick mini as my stealth vape for at work. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n00b13 (14/11/15)

Wyvern said:


> My two cents is:
> 1. I started with the istick mini 10w. It's now not even a month later and I upgraded to the evic vtc mini. I still use my istick with the nautilus tanks for when I want less power. I don't like very hot vapes. The evic mini is awesome. Especially in temp mode - smoother vape for me that is cooler than the power modes.
> 
> 2. My brother has both the subox mini and the evic mini, Evic is being used much more. The subox for me was just to hot. I still have to get used to the heat.
> ...


Personal choice is much easier if you can experience all the options. But thorough feedback from others make it much easier to narrow it down. 
If you say the subox gets too warm, are you referring to the battery or the vape? Is there a big difference in using the subtank on the subox vs evic?

I think I'm biased toward the subtank, as it looks more polished. But don't want to spend > 1k and regret it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvern (15/11/15)

Ok I have been struggling for 2 hours to reply to this post via tapatalk. . . . (also sent this vai pm to the person.)
And then the forum itself gives me an error:

The vape itself on the subtank is very hot. I keep it on 20w max or else it is to much for me. I would suggest that if you can hold on till the meeting on the 28th of Nov and attend that. There will be many people with various mods and tanks for you to look at and test.

I was looking at the subox mini for myself as well, but my brother decided to get it, so I have tested it a few times. I find its a heavier mod, pretty but heavy. After speaking to a lot of people and doing a lot of research, I decided on the Evic VTC mini. I have fallen in love with the way the mod looks, how noob friendly it is, how I can use my nautilus tanks (mini and full size) on it. As well as the fact that I already replaced the ego tank (I find I get a weird after taste in the ego tank - plus the Ni coils in it gave me a weird after taste = after testing ni coils in various mods tho I have realised I cannot use Ni coils at all.) I now have the Billow and a Subtank for my mod.
My subtank I use in power mode since the coils on it currently is kanthal wire, the billow was made with stainless steel tho - and I have to say I will swap all my coils to that - once I learn how to build my own.).

The mod itself is noob friendly, easy to learn, lightweight, it lasts me about a day of medium vaping - heavy vaping will kill the battery faster (I am planning on getting a couple of spares next month as well as a charger.)
Attached are images of my mini with the nautilus tank, subtank, ego tank and billow = sexy as hell . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/11/15)

n00b13 said:


> Ok, I think my strategy needs to change here.
> 
> Went to Vapoholics to get some juice today.
> Unfortunately I couldn't sample juice, as some idiots literally go 'sample' as a team of 20 and kill a bottle of juice in store. And buy nothing. Can't blame the store owner here.
> ...



Hi @n00b13 
Well told. I enjoyed reading

So many factors can affect the taste of a juice. Power, the type of device, the airflow and the wick all can make a difference to how you perceive the taste. I have experienced this myself a few times. Some juices just need way more power and airflow while others are "happy" at lower power in more basic equipment. 

Some juices just taste better in particular setups. I find that on the higher VG and lower nic juices I need way more power and prefer lung hits. So i will go around 40-50 Watts on my Nuppin/Reo which has more airflow. But on the 50/50 juices and the higher mg juices I get more satisfaction and concentrated flavour from a lower power (15-20 watts) with less airflow in mouth to lung.

I like both styles, so for me its important to have both types of setups available depending on the juice i am trying.

Another example, yesterday I loaded a juice from a friend which is 70%VG and "only 12mg". I loaded it in my flavou setup mouth to lung (low power) to see what the taste is like. I like the taste quite a lot but there is too little throat hit for me and the juice is very smooth. So i am goiny to load it up on a higher power high airflow setup to enjoy more vapour and big lung hits.

Hope that makes sense and helps...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n00b13 (15/11/15)

Wyvern said:


> Ok I have been struggling for 2 hours to reply to this post via tapatalk. . . . (also sent this vai pm to the person.)
> And then the forum itself gives me an error:
> 
> The vape itself on the subtank is very hot. I keep it on 20w max or else it is to much for me. I would suggest that if you can hold on till the meeting on the 28th of Nov and attend that. There will be many people with various mods and tanks for you to look at and test.
> ...


Unfortunately I won't be able to make the 28th due to prior commitments. 
With the forum/tapatalk being down last night, I also did a lot of research and I can honestly say I'd be hard pressed to find someone who would recommend the subox over the eVic. Although some argue it's not worth upgrading to eVic if you already splurged on a subox. 
Most argue that the 'perfect' device (in their opinion and the +-1K budget obviously) is the eVic mini topped with a subtank mini. 
I also see the name Bellus being dropped quite often around here. But all things considered, eVic seems to be the best path for me now, with a subtank for xmas. 

Thanks for your detailed contribution


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n00b13 (15/11/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @n00b13
> Well told. I enjoyed reading
> 
> So many factors can affect the taste of a juice. Power, the type of device, the airflow and the wick all can make a difference to how you perceive the taste. I have experienced this myself a few times. Some juices just need way more power and airflow while others are "happy" at lower power in more basic equipment.
> ...


A lot of what you say makes a lot of sense, but some of it still goes a little over my noob-head, but it seems that these types of responses usually revolve around the same thing. Experimenting a lot, and finding what works for you. 
What I can take from this, is that a 60W device should really cater for most of my needs, and having different tank/resistance combinations on a decent mod is essential to get the most satisfaction from your device and juices 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/11/15)

n00b13 said:


> A lot of what you say makes a lot of sense, but some of it still goes a little over my noob-head, but it seems that these types of responses usually revolve around the same thing. Experimenting a lot, and finding what works for you.
> What I can take from this, is that a 60W device should really cater for most of my needs, and having different tank/resistance combinations on a decent mod is essential to get the most satisfaction from your device and juices
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Spot on!
If i were you I would keep your EgoOne as a backup device just in case


----------



## n00b13 (15/11/15)

Silver said:


> Spot on!
> If i were you I would keep your EgoOne as a backup device just in case


Oh yes I will. A single device is currently one of my biggest frustrations. I also have an eGo Mini + 5 CLR en route via fasttech. This will be my stealth vape, although I think it will still produce way too much vapour to be considered stealthy. 
Thanks for the input. Now I just need to wait for the retailers to get a nice special going on those black eVics (hint hint) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (15/11/15)

Another good bet is the iStick 60W, lighter than Subox and VTC Mini (my current favourite), if slightly taller. Much better atomiser than the VTC eGo and better price point on the coils. Also has interchangeable covers when the inevitable wear and tear starts. Most of the vendors are starting to stock them now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n00b13 (19/11/15)

Ok so @Eugene_VH sorted me with a Subtank Mini today, just waiting for @Lim to get back to me re eVic Mini then I should be sorted. 

Been using the Subtank with my eGo One XL Battery, and although it looks a little out of proportion, the flavour is awesome!!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (20/11/15)

n00b13 said:


> Unfortunately I won't be able to make the 28th due to prior commitments.
> With the forum/tapatalk being down last night, I also did a lot of research and I can honestly say I'd be hard pressed to find someone who would recommend the subox over the eVic. Although some argue it's not worth upgrading to eVic if you already splurged on a subox.
> Most argue that the 'perfect' device (in their opinion and the +-1K budget obviously) is the eVic mini topped with a subtank mini.
> I also see the name Bellus being dropped quite often around here. But all things considered, eVic seems to be the best path for me now, with a subtank for xmas.
> ...


Though i'm somewhat partial to the Evic mini (upgradeable temp.controll) all the products mentioned are very good.I'm sure the suggestions given will lead you to the perfect vape you seek.


----------



## n00b13 (20/11/15)

Thanks again to all for their valuable input in this thread. I finally got an eVic Mini (despite swearing high and low that I'll never have one of those 'big batteries'. )
Vaping like a boss now. Flavour and throat hit is exceptional compared to the eGo One. 
I've spent waaaaayyy more than I promised myself a few weeks ago as well... But all worth it if it gets me off the ol' stinkies!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ashley A (21/11/15)

Sound like too much airflow or too little wick. Try pittimg a thicker piece of wick and leaving 1mm on each end.

The Ego One coils jave a juice control valve at the bottom. You can turn it up to reduce juice flow. Default is fully open right down which is more suited for your long lung hits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

